# Car sales plunge 60% in Portugal



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

If you think things are bad in Portugal our neighbours in Spain are in for an even more bumpy ride, the web links below all make very interesting reading. 

Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Portugal Car Sales Plunge 60% in December, 31% for Entire Year; Spain Car Sales Plunge 17.7% to 1993 Levels

Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Spain's Budget Minister says "Serious Budget Shortfalls in All 17 Autonomous Regions"; Primer Minister Announces $19.3 Billion Package of Tax Hikes; Cockroaches and the Theory of the Unexpected

To really appreciate just how bad things are these two links say it all, look at those photographs of the newly built empty prison that will never be used because it is to expensive to run. One must give credit to the Spanish, they love doing things in a grand scale, unfortunately it is not so grand when things go pear shaped 

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/31/w...s-scrutiny-falls-on-regional-governments.html

PENITENCIARI PUIG DE LES BASSES


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe UK could rent it cheaply for burgeoning prison population, brings a whole new meaning to a Place in the Sun


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Maybe UK could rent it cheaply for burgeoning prison population, brings a whole new meaning to a Place in the Sun



:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

nandnjudge2 said:


> Portugal Car Sales Plunge 60% in December, 31% for Entire Year]


This fact surprises me as I tried to negotiate a discount on a car I bought last month from a Volkswagen main dealer and all I was offered was a set of front floor mats. I had waited until December thinking that as it is normally the quietest time of the year for car sales, that I might have got a good deal - no chance


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

wink said:


> This fact surprises me as I tried to negotiate a discount on a car I bought last month from a Volkswagen main dealer and all I was offered was a set of front floor mats. I had waited until December thinking that as it is normally the quietest time of the year for car sales, that I might have got a good deal - no chance


I sympathise with your experience, the issue is sometimes one of availability, many cars these days are built to order so I would expect there is little or no stock held at a dealership. 

That said, Dealers still have to pre-order cars for a forward build programme, these are usually ordered on past experience with colours, trims and specifications/extras that are known to sell well. 

The issue in Portugal is also compounded by sales volumes, if not many new cars are sold, not many build slots are allocated, so very few new cars are left on the forecourt or potentially are left on the forecourt, hence little/no discount.

This may not change anything but I hope it helps explain the sometimes desultory attitude of dealer sales staff.

rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Plus VW have a certain cachet here and always command a premium, dealerships and discounts foreign language here, not one the sales people understand, maybe next year they'll be a bit more flexible.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Plus VW have a certain cachet here and always command a premium, dealerships and discounts foreign language here, not one the sales people understand, maybe next year they'll be a bit more flexible.


Commercial reality is a demanding mistress in any country.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't count on it, it's one of the things I find extremely odd here, the sometimes inflexible attitude to pricing and discounts or wanting any extra business, as an example, last year a dealership refused to part exchange a very sellable car for a new car!, a friend told me of an Estate Agent in his area that has raised his commission charges to 7% + IVA, with current market he should be doing opposite to attract sellers and buyers


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Don't count on it, it's one of the things I find extremely odd here, the sometimes inflexible attitude to pricing and discounts or wanting any extra business, as an example, last year a dealership refused to part exchange a very sellable car for a new car!, a friend told me of an Estate Agent in his area that has raised his commission charges to 7% + IVA, with current market he should be doing opposite to attract sellers and buyers


Ah yes but eventually reality will have to return, just as it is in Greece, Spain, Italy, Ireland etc.

Rob


----------

